# 2001 Command Module kit end of April!



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

I just want you guys to know another milestone is being passed at Atomic City. The long awaited 1:32 Discovery Command Module kit is finally being produced.










This image is of a prior build (and not quite finished), but it shows the configuration of the model. Full Pod Bay and Flight Deck interiors are included.





































As you can see in these two photos, the CM shell is 2 castings, front and back, with the seam in the middle. The CM is 15 inches in diameter!



















I will have photos of the entire kit layout in another day or so. This kit will be very easy to light, but no lighting components are included.

The kit is priced at $385.00. Shipping for the first 8 orders is included. Please email me if you are interested.

Scott
[email protected]


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Need … more … money!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Our long wait nears an end! Hearty congratulations, Scott!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Man! When will I ever get to win the Lottery?


----------



## neps (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome, Scott! You are a master of your craft!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

15" in diameter? Just pulled out my tape measure to 15" and imagined a sphere of that diameter. Holy cats, that CM is huge! 

OMG sooo cool.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

No room for such a medicine ball.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, maybe if I get another bonus from work.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I... but...


Speechless.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Loving the pod bay. 

In case anyone is wondering about the availability of a full Discovery model (NOT A KIT), e-mail Scott. There's some info at the Atomic City board. Pricing info should be here. 

Check the dates on some of the posts there and you'll see that this project has been a long time in the making, and the question of the full big D's not being a kit has long since been settled … in case anyone new (to Cap's great work) is wondering.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Holy Unicorn Crap!!! When does the spine and engines come out?

CC, I notice that the details behind the windows aren't straight to horizontal. I assume the 'reel' one was like that?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Check the Atomic City links I posted, Terry -- look for posts on the "Big D." It's a separate, fully-assembled (well, allowing for shipping) model from this one, and not a kit. And it ain't cheap!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

terryr said:


> I notice that the details behind the windows aren't straight to horizontal. I assume the 'reel' one was like that?


I'm pretty sure they should be perfectly horizontal.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Terryr-- Not really sure what you are referring to, but everything is nice and 'square' on this model!

The CM section is the only part of the Big D that is being done as a kit.

Scott


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

CaptCBoard said:


> Terryr-- Not really sure what you are referring to, but everything is nice and 'square' on this model!
> 
> The CM section is the only part of the Big D that is being done as a kit.
> 
> Scott


In the first shot showing the profile, I think he's referring to the row of panels that start right behind the front windows and continue across the sphere horizontally, looking almost like a horizontal ladder. Maybe it's the perspective that makes them look less than horizontal.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Now I understand! I totally forgot that the model in that photo is one of the first I ever built and is now on tour with the Kubrick Archive Exhibition. The models at that time used the first version of the CM, which was determined to have several flaws. The current version is not the one you see in the photo and has all the flaws, including the one you see here, fixed. 

I think this is a case of me being in such close proximity to this model over the years, that I don't see the flaws anymore! I apologize for having to put this particular photo in the posts regarding the news about the kit. The only reason I used this photo is that it is literally the only one I have of a painted CM that is shot 'broadside'! When I do the build for the video assembly guide, new photos of that build will be shot and used from then on!

Scott


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Aww, Snap!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Must. Win. Lottery.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow, oh wow. Man, do I wish this kit fit in the budget!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I hope CC will have a life long and prosper, so that this model (together with the EVA Pod) will still be in production in the next 20 years, although I expect saving the required money in just five.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Are there photos of the flight deck?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Oh...my...GOD!!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

JeffG said:


> Oh...my...GOD!!


More like:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oALxLNOhI6I

:tongue:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

"My God … it's full of resin!"


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

Scott, are you coming to Wonderfest? If so, save one for me and I'll purchase it from you there. I'll have the $$ in hand.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

No photos of the flight deck as yet, but I'm working on that now. Perhaps in a day or so.

I will not be going to Wonderfest. The trip has become way too expensive for me to attend. Please note, Wonderfest itself has not become too expensive, its the air fare and the cost of shipping my stock and displays-- not to mention that the cost of the hotel has gone way up. I can't say I'll never be at another one, but so far indication is what I can't afford now is only going to get more expensive!

Scott


----------

